# Brass Reo Doors. What Do You Think?



## TylerD (9/4/14)

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/550007-brass-doors.html#post12787706


----------



## thekeeperza (9/4/14)

I like that and want one in a Reo one day. Just not a shiny, polished one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (9/4/14)

Wow, it does looks nice!


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)

TylerD said:


> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/550007-brass-doors.html#post12787706



I think they are lekker and I want one!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think they are lekker and I want one!



And now it's been elevated to a NEED to have!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

